# Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

So I searched and didn't see anything about this before now. Has anyone heard of this yet? 
http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...1.236
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (my02VR6)*

I don't think that part really exists, but I could be wrong.


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

So Techtonics puts a MK4 24v downpipe on their website as a joke to us 24vers?






















for them is it is true


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (my02VR6)*

I thought we had headers?


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (my02VR6)*

Not much info to go on there...
Better HP and/or Tq #'s ?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I thought we had headers?









Not really we have the two little manifold/collectors that each span 3 cyls, and each one has its own dp, and then the dp's join just before the cat. I think this is the same as the 12v but the parts are not interchangeable I believe. (In the .:R there are 2 cats, and thus 4 o2 sensors, and they join after the cat.)


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (PhReE)*

just got off the phone w/ them yes it exsists, and is made to go with there high flow cat.. no dyno proof on gains yet. 
i may have to pick this up and try it out.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (my02VR6)*




































Finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

So what about the Magnaflow part that is about $100 cheaper and includes the high-flow Cat?
http://www.hottexhaust.com/det...23774
Not to mention the fact that I just ordered it








It's $100 cheaper than the TT part when you use the coupon "superhonda".


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_So what about the Magnaflow part that is about $100 cheaper and includes the high-flow Cat?
http://www.hottexhaust.com/det...23774
Not to mention the fact that I just ordered it








It's $100 cheaper than the TT part when you use the coupon "superhonda".

Let us know how it performs after you put it on..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







... But damn that is a pretty cheap price compared to the TT unit


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_So what about the Magnaflow part that is about $100 cheaper and includes the high-flow Cat?

What are the pipe and cat sizes on the Magnaflow one?


----------



## WingsR4Planes (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (proshot)*

I REALLY hope that the magnaflow downpipe and hiflow cat fit, but i kinda doubt they will... 98-04 sounds like its for a 12V. or does 12V exhaust fit on our cars?








Good luck with it regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (WingsR4Planes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I thought we had headers?









The way I understand it, headers come directly off the head, while dp use the stock exhaust manifold, to the cat. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
Other places say 12v stuff DOES NOT fit with 24v, but I'll wait and see. Couldn't find ths megnaflow dp on their website, though...
I too would like to see what size this magnaflow dp is, and what the gains are from each. I just randomly came across this on the TT website as I was going to drool over the cams again










_Modified by my02VR6 at 3:20 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (my02VR6)*

You guys are gonna love that downpipe if you're supercharged








Just add a 3" catback too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (rajvosa71000)*

wtf?! another downpipe appears 

lol what's with all these hidden 24valve parts









edit: i might have to get the TT 2.5 and cat. It's so tempting










_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 9:16 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_wtf?! another downpipe appears 

lol what's with all these hidden 24valve parts










Tell me about.....





























Heres what it looks like ...


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

what size is the magnaflow... if its a 3" cat section and outlet ill buy it for shiz if its only 2.5 i may still get it but it wouldnt be as worth it


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (2002gtibluvr6)*

idk but by eye looking at it since they say the downpipes are 2" the collector looks to come out at 2.5" to the cat


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_idk but by eye looking at it since they say the downpipes are 2" the collector looks to come out at 2.5" to the cat

You can trim your stock cat to fit 2.5" and than out to 3"...I did this but with 3" in n out


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

according to the description its for 12v's only
"1998-2004 VW Golf/Jetta 2.8 VR6 (12 Valve Only) Direct-Fit Converter Assembly Magnaflow 23774"


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Gee a 2" downpipe. Seriously I doubt that's much better then stock.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Gee a 2" downpipe. Seriously I doubt that's much better then stock. 

actually, you dont want to go to big because of backpressure. For for a SC car, you would probably want larger


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (vdub5818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub5818* »_according to the description its for 12v's only
"1998-2004 VW Golf/Jetta 2.8 VR6 (12 Valve Only) Direct-Fit Converter Assembly Magnaflow 23774"

Yeah, they changed it to that after I bought the part and it didn't fit my car.


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

that sucks


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

That does suck...and they need to fix the web site more...12V stopped production in '02 I believe.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Gee a 2" downpipe. Seriously I doubt that's much better then stock. 

Stock Downpipe DIA. 1"11/16
Techtonics Downpipe DIA 2"1/32








So roughly a gain of a little over 5/16" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should be enough for a slight gain in the mid to upper RPM range..... Now it looks like it`s time to get the upper cast manifolds ported out


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

does anybody actually have this on there car or have dyno'd it?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rayzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rayzilla* »_does anybody actually have this on there car or have dyno'd it?

Did you read the thread? It doesn't seem like it.


----------



## illinus (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (my02VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my02VR6* »_
I just randomly came across this on the TT website as I was going to drool over the cams again









word...


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Did you read the thread? It doesn't seem like it.


and did you look at the dates from when the thread was started till i posted? over 2 weeks! open your eyes


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rayzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rayzilla* »_

and did you look at the dates from when the thread was started till i posted? over 2 weeks! open your eyes

Man, some people on here are way too touchy. I wasn't calling you out. I forget one







face after a sentence and I get told to open my eyes. I read and have read almost every thread in this forum. This is a fairly close-knit forum and in no way was I making fun of you.
Back on Topic----->


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Man, some people on here are way too touchy. I wasn't calling you out. I forget one







face after a sentence and I get told to open my eyes. I read and have read almost every thread in this forum. This is a fairly close-knit forum and in no way was I making fun of you.
Back on Topic----->










my bad... does anyone know of maybe another company that has dyno tested this? 
and mr rictus your link for R32 seats doesnt work.... still got'em?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like MJM Autohaus has these in stock now at a little bit of a price break from the TT retail of 330$







.. ( for those that are thinking of picking one up







)



_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 11:29 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ Looks like MJM Autohaus has these in stock now at a little bit of a price break from the TT retail of 330$







.. ( for those that are thinking of picking one up







)

_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 11:29 PM 3-27-2008_

Am I missing something here...? Did we not determine that these downpipes are for 12v VR6 and NOT 24V?


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (my02VR6)*

nice i have not looked at there downpipes yet.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (MonkeyBiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonkeyBiz* »_
Am I missing something here...? Did we not determine that these downpipes are for 12v VR6 and NOT 24V?
















https://www.mjmautohaus.com/ca...=2841
No way that upper flange is for a 12v exhaust manifold.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
https://www.mjmautohaus.com/ca...=2841
No way that upper flange is for a 12v exhaust manifold.

The TT part will fit the 24v but the magnaflow downpipes are for the 12v. However magnaflow does have a p/n set up for the 24v but it isn't released yet.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
https://www.mjmautohaus.com/ca...=2841
No way that upper flange is for a 12v exhaust manifold.

That downpipe looks the same as mine...it's for a 24V http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
https://www.mjmautohaus.com/ca...=2841
No way that upper flange is for a 12v exhaust manifold.























24V








12V


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Since I have first-hand knowledge (







) of the 12v vs. 24v parts, the TT part will definitely fit the 24v.
It is the Magnaflow part that will not fit the 24v.


----------



## cavcuz05 (Oct 23, 2006)

so has anyone took the plunge and put the tt DP and cat on there car and got it dynoed?


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (cavcuz05)*

installing mine this weekend, I don't know about dyno time, its kinda expensive these days...75$ for three runs...as long as it passes my butt dyno...I'll snap some pics, maybe even a video.


----------



## Vdubs Cam (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

word!!! atleast someone is taking the plunge to see if there's any gains http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_installing mine this weekend, I don't know about dyno time, its kinda expensive these days...75$ for three runs...as long as it passes my butt dyno...I'll snap some pics, maybe even a video.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_installing mine this weekend, I don't know about dyno time, its kinda expensive these days...75$ for three runs...as long as it passes my butt dyno...I'll snap some pics, maybe even a video.









Did you buy the Catalytic Converter that mates to it?


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubs Cam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs Cam* »_word!!! atleast someone is taking the plunge to see if there's any gains http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

probably be better off to find someone or a junkyard w/ R downpipes and delete the cats even though the R dp's are only 1.7/8 not 2in they merge almost at our rear beam, im thinking theres a reason for that since they could be collected and pumped through one cat undergroundvwparts.com was gonna sell me them for 130shipped but i backed out last month...


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Rayzilla)*

How many 24v VR6 people know that if TT makes a product it's 1. %100 reliable and a close 2. It almost always makes power. Most of you people do know that TT has been making after market parts of VW for atleast 25yrs. right? TT wouldn't bring out a junk product.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_How many 24v VR6 people know that if TT makes a product it's 1. %100 reliable and a close 2. It almost always makes power. Most of you people do know that TT has been making after market parts of VW for atleast 25yrs. right? TT wouldn't bring out a junk product.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

It would be nice if they made one with a 3" collector.


----------



## cavcuz05 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

true that


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_How many 24v VR6 people know that if TT makes a product it's 1. %100 reliable and a close 2. It almost always makes power. Most of you people do know that TT has been making after market parts of VW for atleast 25yrs. right? TT wouldn't bring out a junk product.

25yrs and still don't display dyno graphs or power numbers. not arguing that TT makes junk but that for someone who doesnt "wanna take the plunge" and spend $330 IIRC when there are other options and like i said before there is some reason VW collected the two pipes so far back the chassis on the R's. there is more power/torque to be made than what the TT dp offers. For me to buy flanges from ecs and some mild steel bends and 2, 2in flex bellows and make my own then dyno it and modify it until it quits making power seems to be the better way regardless of TT's 25yrs experience. hope this makes you power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Did you buy the Catalytic Converter that mates to it?

No sir, seeing as i am in the military and own a gli 24v.. I instead purchased a flange kit from dyno max, they are collector flanges, but are 2.5" diameter, they bolt right up to the downpipe....also they cost $27.00 
As for the stock cat(which was modified to accommodate the 2.5'' tubing) I purchased an 02 bung from the local napa store and welded it into the flange. (which comes with gaskets) The tt gaskets for manifold that came with the kit did NOT fit over the stock studs. I had to instead reuse the stock ones for now. To make a long story short, I welded the entire exhaust, total of 4 hours (including lunch run) and was completely impressed. The exhaust note became deeper, and the car is already seemingly getting better fuel economy, and until a deployment will pass the butt dyno
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_
To make a long story short, I welded the entire exhaust, total of 4 hours (including lunch run) and was completely impressed. The exhaust note became deeper, and the car is already seemingly getting better fuel economy, and until a deployment will pass the butt dyno
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So money well spent then.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?? Also where do you feel like it picked up power at( upper or lower rpm ) by your "BUTT DYNO"


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
So money well spent then.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?? Also where do you feel like it picked up power at( upper or lower rpm ) by your "BUTT DYNO"























x2?
Thanks for the detailed reply. I'll be picking up one of these parts soon enough!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Rayzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rayzilla* »_
there is some reason VW collected the two pipes so far back the chassis on the R's. 

Mostly packaging, you can't fit a big single exhaust on an R32 with stock type (read big!) mufflers. 
With the design of the short tube manifolds, they're for interference cylinder interaction anyway. Making the exhaust two independent pipes without longer manifold primaries won't really do anything.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

I noticed the "butt dyno" gains at 3k and above. Def. a lot easier to throttle around town also. Hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by coatofarms at 6:20 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_I noticed the "butt dyno" gains at 3k and above. Def. a lot easier to throttle around town also. Hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Geez Paul always so picky aren't we? LOL


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (VR6VDub172)*

Ok, here is the link to the downpipe..right after some intense welding and some burning gaskets...the ones that came with the collectors were cardboard







I replaced it today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQZqNjc3AIg


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_Ok, here is the link to the downpipe..right after some intense welding and some burning gaskets...the ones that came with the collectors were cardboard







I replaced it today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQZqNjc3AIg

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good..... but what is all the smoke from..???














the gaskets.??















I might have to bite the bullet and buy this down pipe with the TT cat


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

i knew some body was gonna ask,







Most def. yes, the previous gasket had come apart and was burned into the inside of the cat, i got out as much as possible and burned the rest...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_i knew some body was gonna ask,







Most def. yes, the previous gasket had come apart and was burned into the inside of the cat, i got out as much as possible and burned the rest... 

How did it come apart..???







.. are TT gaskets junk or were they installed wrong..... Alos from my understanding the TT down pipe comes with the upper and lower gaskets..... which one was the one you had problems with..??


----------



## ENDERGTIVR6 (Mar 11, 2007)

i have the eip hi flow cat matched with the eip street series exhaust, im thinking about getting this part, would i be ok matching this up with the eip cat, did you get the tt cat, or just the dp


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (ENDERGTIVR6)*

"I instead purchased a flange kit from dyno max, they are collector flanges, but are 2.5" diameter, they bolt right up to the downpipe....also they cost $27.00 As for the stock cat(which was modified to accommodate the 2.5'' tubing" even though I posted this already....hope that helps.....










_Modified by coatofarms at 7:55 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

TT gaskets are not junk, nor were they installed incorrectly, The tt gaskets DO NOT match up to the manifold, the holes are too small..however NOT the problem .....The collector gasket that came with the kit(which I purchased separately) was cardboard and became brittle from the heat and broke....


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

i may have to invest in one as well and ill try to do a dyno but it may not be for a while


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_TT gaskets are not junk, nor were they installed incorrectly, The tt gaskets DO NOT match up to the manifold, the holes are too small..however NOT the problem .....The collector gasket that came with the kit(which I purchased separately) was cardboard and became brittle from the heat and broke....

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So it`s the lower gasket then


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (MonkeyBiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonkeyBiz* »_
Am I missing something here...? Did we not determine that these downpipes are for 12v VR6 and NOT 24V?
















The Magnaflow advertised was for the 12v VR6. The tt is for the 24V VR6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

A little heads up for you guys that are thinking about buying this set up...( downpipe + cat ) you`ll need to buy one more O2 sensor bung for the "PRE CAT O2 Sensor"..... because I just unpacked my TT CAT+DOWNPIPE to inspect them....and found this out

















_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 3:14 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

damn that sux u didnt know this before buying!? thanx for the heads up,


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (jok3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jok3r* »_damn that sux u didnt know this before buying!? 

Nope









_Quote, originally posted by *jok3r* »_ thanx for the heads up,
















No problem.... I have also called TT to let them know of this....and I think they will address this small short coming soon.....and I have a O2 bung being sent my way for Free99










_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 3:18 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Nope
















No problem.... I have also called TT to let them know of this....and I think they will address this small short coming soon.....and I have a O2 bung being sent my way for Free99








What is a O2 bung? and why is it not included on the purchased? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 3:18 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (dinodman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinodman* »_What is a O2 bung? and why is it not included on the purchased? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not quite sure.. why they did not put it with the cat or down pipe... I think that the cat is usable for the 12v down pipe also..... so that might be were the problem is







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..
Oh and a Oxygen Senor Bung or O2 bung is where you thread the sensor in to your Cat, down pipe exhause.. ect ect..


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Not quite sure.. why they did not put it with the cat or down pipe... I think that the cat is usable for the 12v down pipe also..... so that might be were the problem is







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..
Oh and a Oxygen Senor Bung or O2 bung is where you thread the sensor in to your Cat, down pipe exhause.. ect ect..























So, The dp for the 24V came with no O2 sensor mounting point or it needed a 2nd mounting point therefore it needs to be drilled and weld for the O2 bung. Is that correct? Even if the dp came with 1 O2 sensor then the O2 bung should have been welded or screw unto place,








I looked at the diagram from the Bentley Manual and it requires 2 O2 sensors the hot side (before the cat) and the catalytic converter O2 sensor. Which one is missing? Does it requires drilling a hole or welding to fit the 2nd O2 sensor bung? Pics please if you have them. The picture above does not show where the O2 sensor is mounted.

_Modified by dinodman at 10:57 AM 5-6-2008_


_Modified by dinodman at 5:51 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (dinodman)*

You will need one more O2 sensor bung for the pre-cat....


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

To whoever installed the Y-pipe, do you think that this part would mate up to the Magnaflow universal high-flow Catalytic Converter? The TT part is out of my range if I'd want to get both.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_To whoever installed the Y-pipe, do you think that this part would mate up to the Magnaflow universal high-flow Catalytic Converter? The TT part is out of my range if I'd want to get both.

Do you have a picture of the Magnaflow cat( at the position that it would sit as if it were installed..? ) a shot from the top and from the opening... I might be able to help out


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Do you have a picture of the Magnaflow cat( at the position that it would sit as if it were installed..? ) a shot from the top and from the opening... I might be able to help out
















It's on the hottexhaust.com website. I don't have any pictures of it myself


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
It's on the hottexhaust.com website. I don't have any pictures of it myself









Let me take a look at it.. and see what I can find out for ya'


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Ok back from southern worthersee..Here's a little clip of my custom exhaust/tt downpipe...enjoy







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKHuyBDS3vk


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is after you welded in the 02 sensor bung, correct? any cel??


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglis* »_sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is after you welded in the 02 sensor bung, correct? any cel??

Ok guys I found out I was sent the wrong cat and I now have the correct cat in hand and it has both O2 sensor bungs on the cat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my hats of to TT for getting this issue sorted out fast!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







great company...


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (jettaglis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglis* »_sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is after you welded in the 02 sensor bung, correct? any cel??


No cel, even after 1k miles, and the o2 sensor bung i welded in when i started the whole project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

some pics` http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Where's the post-cat O2 sensor bung?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Where's the post-cat O2 sensor bung?









Its visible in the nest to last pic... Top left corner of the cat...
If i was cool i would circle it in red or something


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Its visible in the nest to last pic... Top left corner of the cat...
If i was cool i would circle it in red or something









Yep the in the 1st pic you can see it


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Ah, I see it now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Ah, I see it now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Tell us if it makes power or made any power and worth spending $$$? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENDERGTIVR6 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (dinodman)*

hey i already have a hi flow cat that i got with my eip ss exhaust, i dont need to get the tt cat do i, i should be able to just get the downpipe and match it with the my eip cat......right ??
they both have the 3 hole connections


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_some pics` http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















































what size are those 2 primaries.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (subrosasix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subrosasix* »_
what size are those 2 primaries.

2 inch.. with a 2.5 inch collector


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Back up to the top for good info


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so did anyone answer if u can use theTT downpipe with a magnaflow hiflowcat


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

can anyone really tell me if that cat is a honest to goodness a real good cat. TBO it looks like a ****ty auto parts store replacement cat from "insert generic brand here" that you put in any car when you're replacing a cat with a non OEM. The tacked heat sheild and whatnot gives the impression of generic auto parts cat.


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

earilier in the thread someone mentioned that id does NOT throw a cel. i want to know how.. is it because it is a HI-FLO cat and not the test pipe? because i researched the TEST pipe and it gives off a cel, but there is a way to "fool" the computer by spark plug spacers... 
basicaly i want to know if any difoulers or "fooling" devises were used to avoid the CEL, or do you just get the pipe and cat, bolt them on and connect the o2's


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wagen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagen6* »_earilier in the thread someone mentioned that id does NOT throw a cel. i want to know how.. is it because it is a HI-FLO cat and not the test pipe? because i researched the TEST pipe and it gives off a cel, but there is a way to "fool" the computer by spark plug spacers... 
basicaly i want to know if any difoulers or "fooling" devises were used to avoid the CEL, or do you just get the pipe and cat, bolt them on and connect the o2's









It's an actual cat, so should just throw it on and be good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

did you guys see that DIY thread in the MKIV forums today ? this guy mated the 24v downpipe/cat to his 12v. 
thought that wasnt possible whats the deal


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClockworkChad* »_did you guys see that DIY thread in the MKIV forums today ? this guy mated the 24v downpipe/cat to his 12v. 
thought that wasnt possible whats the deal

He only used the 24v Catalytic converter, not the Y-pipe itself. He cut the cat off of the 24v part and then mated it to the 12v Y-pipe. It has been established that the exhuast manifolds are not oriented the same between the two engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubs Cam (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

so let me get this right.....i just have to purchase any highflow cat and the dp will work with it?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubs Cam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs Cam* »_so let me get this right.....i just have to purchase any highflow cat and the dp will work with it?

Asong as your flange is the same


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubs Cam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs Cam* »_so let me get this right.....i just have to purchase any highflow cat and the dp will work with it?

No, the Tectonics Y-pipe is designed to mate specifically to the Tectonics High Flow catalytic converter.


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*

i researched this topic earlier, and i think i read that its possible to cut the cat out and weld a flange to the down pipe and install an after market hi flow cat?? has aby one done this or am i talking non-sense


----------



## Vdubs Cam (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*

thanks for the info mr rictus! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
No, the Tectonics Y-pipe is designed to mate specifically to the Tectonics High Flow catalytic converter.

True but you could get the TT down pipe and buy a 3 bolt flange from TT that you could weld on to the stock cat















Oh yea page 4


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (MonkeyBiz)*

TT says that they have both downpipes for the 12v and 24v. I want a set now to see what it will do for my motor.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (24vEngineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vEngineer* »_TT says that they have both downpipes for the 12v and 24v. I want a set now to see what it will do for my motor.

Lots of mid range torque .. with a little bit more HP up top depending on what you have done to your motor


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

random drunk questions....

couldnt like someone good at welding just bend (2) 2" pipes and weld the flanges on and make a homemade one??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

Don't forget a flex joint, but yes.


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

I have a neuspeed 70mm cat-back exhaust, will this down pipe bolt right up? Do I need the new cat? Is it a high flow cat?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (24vEngineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vEngineer* »_I have a neuspeed 70mm cat-back exhaust, will this down pipe bolt right up? Do I need the new cat? Is it a high flow cat?

Yes.... yes.... and yes


----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

so kind of a late post but will the tectonics downpipe fit with a ghl 2.5 catback exhaust???


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Rev55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev55* »_so kind of a late post but will the tectonics downpipe fit with a ghl 2.5 catback exhaust???

If you have the TT cat to go with the down pipe... or you modify your stock cat to work with the TT down pipe


----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

ok cool i think ill just wait to see some numbers first.


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ill be gettin mine this week so maybe next week ill dyno it and see what gains i got


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ill be gettin mine this week so maybe next week ill dyno it and see what gains i got

Please do so!


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

the only thing is that i have every other bolt on for the engine so well see what the hp/tq max is with the current off the self bolt ons


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (04VR)*

hows the butt dyno feel for this mod so far?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_the only thing is that i have every other bolt on for the engine so well see what the hp/tq max is with the current off the self bolt ons

Port the cast manifolds at the same time before you put the down pipe on..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ( if you have a spare set )


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Please do so!

You have not bought this yet..??? What are you waiting for.....







... I knw but wont tell.....







maybe a little weight reduction on some certain cast parts


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

unfortunately i dont have a spare set lying around, no ive been waitin for my check from the government, which i just got so im gettin em now, there isnt really any cast parts i have left to to reduce without spending a lot on billet parts


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ ive been waitin for my check from the government, which i just got so im gettin em now
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

I have awsome news....a leak has started to occur from the flex part of my right downpipe...I noticed a nasty whistle developing and now its just obnoxious....I'm going to pull that biznatch off and tig weld some new flex's in there...







oh well, its been good so far...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_I have awsome news....a leak has started to occur from the flex part of my right downpipe...I noticed a nasty whistle developing and now its just obnoxious....I'm going to pull that biznatch off and tig weld some new flex's in there...







oh well, its been good so far...

Sh!tty....


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_I have awsome news....a leak has started to occur from the flex part of my right downpipe...I noticed a nasty whistle developing and now its just obnoxious....I'm going to pull that biznatch off and tig weld some new flex's in there...







oh well, its been good so far...

Before you mess with it, contact Techtonics and tell them what's happening!  You might be able to get a new one for free! It could be a fluke?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Before you mess with it, contact Techtonics and tell them what's happening! You might be able to get a new one for free! It could be a fluke?

True..... they fixed the Cat Fu*k up that I had before when I called them about it...... wouldn`t hurt to let them know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Back from the dead!! all of your downpipes are belong to me!! Just a quick update. I did not bother contacting TT about my downpipe. Instead as stated above I decided to fix it myself. Originally when I installed the down pipe it seemed a bit long, even had the tendency to hit the rack.....not good. I shortened it up about .250" (1/4 inch) and milled the triangles up top down a bit, just to square them up.. 39 miles later and no leak, no whistle and dang it sounds soo good again.


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

Im also interested in the downpipes but want to know what kind of numbers it puts down and see if its worth it. Im planning on going S/C so i would think it would be a good choice.


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

Coatofarms ur downpipe hit the steering rack? was it an annoying vibration around 2300 rpms?


----------



## tech9 (Nov 27, 2007)

So has anyone contacted TT?


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

so anyone have numbers on this yet? worth it? really looking into this for my next mod.


----------



## ENDERGTIVR6 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (SilverSurfer337)*

I have the ip hi flow cat with 3 bolt flange, very similar to the tt cat, i shouldnt have a problem mating the two
anyone have this and noticed a difference ??


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (04VR)*

To answer your question...yeah it was around 2300-2700k annoying vibrations....no longer


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

Haven't installed my TT DP and Cat yet, but in reference to these vibrations you mention, I get pretty significant/harsh vibrations (more of a pulsating feeling) while slowly excellerating/declerating or just cruising in the 2.1K-2.6K range only. I have all three VF mounts and assumed it was just the motor's flow at this RPM combined with the poly mounts...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RussellBub)*

some one should do TT DP + This ↓

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









If you are making your own custom exhaust then this may be another tool for maximizing your power while keeping the appearance of a catalytic converter! This is a special section of straight pipe with a housing that looks exactly like a catalytic converter. This is made of polished stainless steel, you won't find a nicer non-catalytic converter on the market!

Shop G&G Motorsports: 3" Catless Cat 

Regular Price: $159.99
*
Your Price: $99.99! * 
_
**We only have 7 available in stock and at this price!** _








Why would you ever want such a thing?

* All catalytic converters, even high-flow models, introduce a significant amount of turbulence and restriction into your exhaust system. This product is called the AllFlow because you get ALL the flow, ALL the time!
* Exhaust restriction robs you of horsepower, period.
* Real catalytic converters often get clogged, which removes a huge amount of horsepower and is very difficult to diagnose.
* There are many sanctioning bodies that want you to use a catalytic converter, including the EPA, most state governments, the federal government, many local governments, event planners, and local racetracks.
* To solve this problem, many people just take a screwdriver and knock out the catalyst material in a regular catalytic converter, however this does not really work because it is very hard to get all of it removed, and even if you do, you still end up with a large open cavity in your exhaust system, which creates turbulence.
This product allows you to APPEAR to be using a performance-killing catalytic converter when you really have a perfect straight pipe exhaust.
* Compete in events that require the use of a catalytic converter with a significant horsepower advantage.
* Drive on racetracks that require a full exhaust system due to sound ordinances without killing your horsepower.

Shop G&G Motorsports: 3" Catless Cat 
Regular Price: $159.99
*
Your Price: $99.99! * 

Wishing everyone a safe and Happy New Year!
[email protected]

*-Gabe*
G&G Motorsports

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:43 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Completely all set with that...
I considered the Milltek R32 manifolds... would have to fab the ends in order to mate to the Techtonics Y pipe though. Spoke to Stratmosphere a while ago and they were willing to sell the manifolds alone, but would be considered a "final sale" (no return) Decided any performance gain (if any at all) wouldn't be worth the effort. Not even 100% on the fitment with the BDF head, can't see why not though... Thoughts?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RussellBub)*

the fitment on the head should be the same....
was there any discussion on whether the price would be less?
I'm kind of interested in doing this, although, if i could get supersprints i'd do that over milltek because the supersprints are actually matched to the ports unlike the millteks which just have circular ports


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

heres what i meant:
Round ported is milltek, matched ports are supersprint.


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Interesting. No, we didn't talk numbers but I was under the impression during the whole convo that the price would be less... nothing guy said made me think otherwise.
In theory, the Supers seem like a better choice. I dont know anyone running either on a BDF. 
Like you said in your other post, the debate over actual performance gains still remains BUT I think either would be pretty badass!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RussellBub)*

exactly, and idk if this is relevant, but i'm on Long Island NY, home of KOOKS custom headers....world famous company... and i've talked to them and said they'd build performance headers on my car. I've already discussed with them the head design, and how it works/needs total equal length to the collectors for it to be useful. If they did it too it's all CNC mandrel bent i'm sure they could build more or even start producing a quantity.
I'm very interested in doing it....plus if people were really interested to buy i'd let them know of that. 
Since they'd use my car to develop and build the first, maybe i could get a nice little discount?











_Modified by L.I. Dan at 6:08 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Hey, so I just noticed that I was sent the wrong DP from TT... its been in my basement since I received it and all this posting made me want to take another peek at it. Low and behold I was sent the 12V... have an email out hoping to be able to return it for the right one. Can't see why not as I ordered the 24V cat and cams on the same invoice. The only thing is that I've had the cat and DP for close to a month and a half now... If any one is interested, I'll update with what I find out.


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Does the supersprint or milltek header bolt up to the 2.8L motor when it is made for the 3.2L motor??? If it does my buddy does mandrel bending, I think that I can make a lower half that will match the upper half.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (24vEngineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vEngineer* »_Does the supersprint or milltek header bolt up to the 2.8L motor when it is made for the 3.2L motor??? If it does my buddy does mandrel bending, I think that I can make a lower half that will match the upper half.









INA sells a SS exhaust flange for $98 in the fabrication threads.... 
and they say "Exhaust manifold flange for the 24v VR6 including R32, 1/2" 304SS, laser cut with shield gas for clean smooth cut."
...so im guessing the r is pretty much the same?









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3504279

too bad your on the other side of the country, id be down for this.


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
INA sells a SS exhaust flange for $98 in the fabrication threads.... 
and they say "Exhaust manifold flange for the 24v VR6 including R32, 1/2" 304SS, laser cut with shield gas for clean smooth cut."
...so im guessing the r is pretty much the same?









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3504279

too bad your on the other side of the country, id be down for this.



I have a full service machine shop with CNC mill and CNC lathe I could make the mounting plate on my mill well the bent tubing up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (24vEngineer)*

^i have that flange


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Swoops)*

so did anyone ever get any numbers off the dp/cat ??? seems like its not even worth the trouble at this point...


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*

tacoooo. long time no see.
just port your stock manifolds. free, cheap, and easy.


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

thats what i was thinking, yea man long time no see.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
they say "Exhaust manifold flange for the 24v VR6 including R32, 1/2" 304SS, laser cut with shield gas for clean smooth cut."
...so im guessing the r is pretty much the same?


THe R32 manifolds are the same as the ones on our 2.8 24v's.
Also I would like to see numbers from the DP and HF Cat. 


_Modified by VR6VDub172 at 7:05 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (WingsR4Planes)*

I bought the Magnaflow downpipe and hiflow cat for my 24v and it did not fit up right. It was off by about 3 inches.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Also I bought the whole package from TT downpipe, hiflow cat, catback exhaust w/ borla muffler and lets just say I am very very happy with how it sounds and the gain that I received.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics 2" Dual Downpipe for VR6 24v (2003gtivr62.8liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003gtivr62.8liter* »_I bought the Magnaflow downpipe and hiflow cat for my 24v and it did not fit up right. It was off by about 3 inches. 

Wow thats a lot to be off by. You just return it? Good to see positive feedback on the downpipe and HF cat. Im looking to get the set up soon.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh yeah I returned it and needless to say I am not ordering anything from where I got it again. If they can't post item info correctly then what can I trust. It's well worth it. the whole set up ran around 1300 +/-.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (2003gtivr62.8liter)*

Dont want to get off topic, but who did you get the wrong magnaflow stuff from?
But yea I already have a magnaflow cat back and want the TT downpipe and high flow cat to finish it off.


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

the magnaflow dp is for the 12v gti that may have something to do with why it didnt fit










_Modified by mkvtaco at 1:14 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

I bought the magnaflow stuff from http://www.summittracing.com. They said that it was for the 2.8L engine. I would say to get the TT downpipe and hiflow cat. it is a big help and when they are finally broken end it sounds GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (2003gtivr62.8liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003gtivr62.8liter* »_They said that it was for the 2.8L engine.

2.8L 12v or 2.8l 24v, that is the question.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_
2.8L 12v or 2.8l 24v, that is the question.

They probably are not even aware that there are two different 2.8l vr's or they expect you to know which its for.


----------



## bohnfire (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

i also have the TT stainless steel down pipe and high flow cat. my cat converter went bad so i replaced it with the high flow and you had to get the dp as well. it was a tight fit but i got it in there. it sounds like it has a leak so i called TT and they sent a different gasket. then they said to look for extra weld slag and i found some. i need to smooth it out then see what happens.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Bump for updates.

I think at 240,000+ miles that now our 24v GTi just developed a leak in the down pipe area.


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

I just had the same problem after 20k miles. It was a leak in the flex joints. They replaced it with the updated flex joints, problem solved.


----------

